# I need trophy blanks help



## empire_unlimited (Oct 22, 2010)

im looking for sublimation trophy plate blanks,the only thing i've been able to find is sheet aluminum stock which would have to be cut,trying to expand my screen printing biz to include trophys but i cant seem to find these blanks, does any 1 have any sugestions or any trophy tips


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Go to harborfreight.com and buy a small shear and then you can cut them yourself, the money you will save on having someone cut it will far outweigh the shear cost. Also this gives you a HUGE freedom.

30" Shear, Press Brake, and Slip Roll

Jason


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I would agree with Jason that a shear would be the way to go if you are going to offer these products on a ongoing basis. If it is a one or two time deal, then we do offer fabrication services, and can cut the pieces to whatever size you need.


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Buy them cut until you see if you need the cutter JP can cut them for you until you see how the business is


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

If we are doing 16 1x3 plates then we nest them all together and sublimate one big 8x6 piece (easier to tape one piece to the transfer paper than 16!) Then, using the guides on the shear, we chop them into individual pieces. We can knock out plates for a whole peewee team in 2 minutes! I like it FAR better than lasering them! (except for how long my heat press takes to warm up!) 

The cutter you want is the accu-cutter... about $300ish. Watch for trophy shops going out of business to pick up a used one. JP has them. Worth the money! There is a metal version and a plastic version. (blades are different) 
https://www.johnsonplastics.biz/category/M37/1/1/1573


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

If you purchase the accu-cutter, do not use it on fiber reinforced plastic, with either blade. I was misled awhile back and bought one for cutting the FRP and after receiving it and having a question, I was told by a technical support that the blades will not last when cutting thru that plastic. I was able to return the cutter.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Cut FRP with a fine toothed table saw, band saw, or whatever!! Even a Dremel, Roto-Zip, Router, etc...

Don't laser it (like I did!) 

The best tool to cut small FRP tags is a Varga VA-10 Safety Saw.... Varga Circular Safety Saws


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Considering the price of the Varga , I'll continue to use my scroll saw. It takes me about 2 minutes, including a little filing, to cut a key tag, but when doing dozens, it gets pretty tedious.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

You are right! It is pricy, but they come up now and then on craigslist... Not everyone knows how valuable they are!

If you had to do 50pcs of 2.5x3 with perfectly straight edges then you'd appreciate the Varga! I'd make a jig for the scroll saw!


----------

